# [gelöst] Serverinstallation dauert länger als 7 Stunden?

## ultima74

Hiho "Gentoonianer/innen"

Bei der Installation meines Webservers ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Systemaktualisierung mit

```
emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world
```

über 6 Stunden benötigt.

Ist das normal oder mache ich etwas falsch?

Mein Installations-Log:

```

2014-02-07 06:33:42: # STARTE INSTALLATIONS-SKRIPT #

2014-02-07 06:33:42: Installiere Gentoolkit

2014-02-07 06:37:18: USE-Variable aktualisieren

2014-02-07 06:37:27: USE-Variable aktualisiert

2014-02-07 06:37:27: Ergänze make.conf

2014-02-07 06:37:27: make.conf ergänzt

2014-02-07 06:37:27: Passe lokale USE-variablen an

2014-02-07 06:37:27: Lokale USE-variablen angepasst

2014-02-07 06:37:27: passe accept_keywords an

2014-02-07 06:37:27: accept_keywords angepasst

2014-02-07 06:37:27: Update Portage

2014-02-07 06:37:49: Portage updated

2014-02-07 06:37:49: Aktualisiere komplettes System <<================================

2014-02-07 13:00:11: Komplettes System aktualisiert <<================================

2014-02-07 13:00:11: Installiere Gnumeric

2014-02-07 13:00:24: Gnumeric installiert

2014-02-07 13:00:24: Installation von APACHE

2014-02-07 13:13:41: Installation von APACHE abgeschlossen

2014-02-07 13:13:41: Installiere mod_security

2014-02-07 13:15:39: mod_security installiert

2014-02-07 13:15:39: Installation von PHP

2014-02-07 14:23:35: Installation von PHP abgeschlossen

2014-02-07 14:23:35: Installiere dev-db/mysql

2014-02-07 14:23:47: dev-db/mysql installiert

2014-02-07 14:23:47: Installiere qmail, qmailadmin und vpopmail

2014-02-07 14:28:44: qmail installiert

2014-02-07 14:33:17: qmailadmin installiert

2014-02-07 14:33:26: vpopmail installiert

2014-02-07 14:33:26: Erstelle benötigte Verknüpfungen

2014-02-07 14:33:26: Benötigte Verknüpfungen erstellt

2014-02-07 14:33:26: modifiziere vpopmail.conf

2014-02-07 14:33:26: vpopmail.conf modifitiert

2014-02-07 14:33:26: Erstelle User vpopmail

2014-02-07 14:33:27: User vpopmail erstellt

2014-02-07 14:33:27: Erstelle MYSQL-User vpopmail und lege Datenbank an

2014-02-07 14:33:27: MYSQL-User vpopmail erstellt und Datenbank angelegt

2014-02-07 14:33:27: Zugriffsrechte setzen

2014-02-07 14:33:27: Zugriffsrechte gesetzt

2014-02-07 14:33:27: generiere Testausgabe:

uid=89(vpopmail) gid=89(vpopmail) groups=89(vpopmail),0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel),11(floppy),26(tape),27(video)

2014-02-07 14:33:27: qmail, qmailadmin und vpopmail installiert

2014-02-07 14:33:27: Installation von WEBMIN

2014-02-07 15:11:54: Installation von WEBMIN abgeschlossen

2014-02-07 15:11:54: Entfernen von verwaisten Paketen

2014-02-07 15:16:54: Verwaiste Pakete entfernt

2014-02-07 15:16:54: TS INSTALLIEREN

2014-02-07 15:16:54: Erstelle User teamspeak und TS-Verzeichnis

2014-02-07 15:16:54: User teamspeak und TS-Verzeichnis erstellt

2014-02-07 15:16:54: TS-Dateien downloaden

2014-02-07 15:16:55: TS-Dateien downgeloadet und entpackt

2014-02-07 15:16:55: # INSTALLATIONS-SKRIPT ABGESCHLOSSEN #

```

und die emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.23-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.23-xxxx-std-ipv6-64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_230_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2033892 total,    720704 free

KiB Swap:     523260 total,    522836 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 07 Feb 2014 04:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="C"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-portage/"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dlz dri fortran gdbm iconv imap ipv6 jpeg maildir mmx modules multilib mysql ncurses nls openmp pam pcre php png readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xml zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

lg ultiLast edited by ultima74 on Sat Feb 08, 2014 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

naja, wenn du viele pakete installiert hast, die aktualisiert werden sollen, dann dauert es halst lang. Es kommt auch auf die Hardware drauf an, die du hast. Bei Gentoo wird ja alles kompiliert, und nicht einfach nur ein paar dateien verschoben.

Hast du denn mehrere Prozessoren bzw Prozessorkerne? dann kannst du in der make.conf die MAKEOPTS setzen, wobei dann mehrere kompilierungsprozesse gleichzeitig laufen, was die sache auch beschleunigen sollte. Empfohlen ist eins mehr zu setzen als die Anzahl der vorhandenen Cores, also wenn du z.b. 4 cores hast, könntest du in der make.conf eine Zeile so setzen:

```
MAKEOPTS=-j5
```

----------

## MMMMM

-j3 ist ja schon drin

----------

## Christian99

achja, ganz übersehen.

was ist das eigentlich für ein installationsskript?

----------

## ultima74

Naja, mit meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen selbst zusammen gebastelt. Habs in meinem ersten Post platzhalber bewusst nicht angehängt. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich es noch abgeändert und noch nicht getestet. Ich habe versucht, die absoluten Angaben im Script mit Variablen zu ersetzen und um der Lesbarkeit Willen noch eine Funktion für die Logdatei eingefügt.

Aber erst noch schnell n Wort zur Hardware (Bin selber etwas erschrocken, ist aber leider so)

http://ark.intel.com/products/35635/Intel-Atom-Processor-230-512K-Cache-1_60-GHz-533-MHz-FSB

Nach der Grundinstallation führe ich folgende Zeilen aus:

```
nano /usr/local/bin/undweg.sh

chmod +x /usr/local/bin/undweg.sh

```

Nachdem ich das Script reinkopiert und gespeichert habe lasse ich es dann in einem Screen laufen:

```
screen -d -m /usr/local/bin/undweg.sh
```

Hier mein ganzer Stolz:

```

#!/bin/bash

DATEI=/var/log/temp.log            # Pfad und Name zur Logdatei

DOMAIN_NAME="name.deiner.domain.bla"      # Domainname

MYSQL_PW="passwort"            # User-PW welches nach der Installation gesetzt werden soll für vpopmail-User in MySQL

MYSQL_ROOT_PW="passwort"         # ROOT-PW welches nach der Installation gesetzt werden soll

VPOP_USER="username"            # vpopmail-Username

VPOP_PW="passwort"            # vpopmail-User-PW welches nach der Installation gesetzt werden soll

TS_USER="username"            # User unter dem Teamspeak laufen soll

TS_USER_PW="passwort"            # PW für TS-User

TS_PATH="/Pfad/zu/TS-Dateien"         # Installations-Verzeichnis für TS

IP=$(wget -q -O -  http://ifconfig.me/ip/)   # Auslesen der IP um sie der Server-Whitelist des TS anzufügen

log()                  # Schreiben in Logdatei

{

        echo " $1" >> $DATEI

}

log "# STARTE INSTALLATIONS-SKRIPT #" >> $DATEI

export LANG=C               # Workaround gegen Fehlermeldungen betreffend den beiden Sys-Param.

export LC_ALL=               # muss bei Gelegenheit noch sauber gegoogelt werden

##### Installation von gentoolkit #####      <=== wird benötigt um mit "euse" die für die Installation nötigten USE's der USE-Variable anzufügen

log "Installiere Gentoolkit" >> $DATEI

emerge --noreplace --quiet gentoolkit

log "Beginne mit" >> $DATEI

##### USE-Variable aktualisieren #####

log "USE-Variable aktualisieren" >> $DATEI

euse -E php apache2 cli mysql pam ssl xml berkdb jpeg png pcre session unicode maildir imap

log "USE-Variable aktualisiert" >> $DATEI

##### etc/portage/make.conf #####

log "Ergänze make.conf" >> $DATEI

echo "PHP_INI_VERSION=\"production\"" >> /etc/portage/make.conf

echo "PHP_TARGETS=\"php5-5\"" >> /etc/portage/make.conf

log "make.conf ergänzt" >> $DATEI

##### package.use #####

log "Passe lokale USE-variablen an" >> $DATEI

echo "net-dns/bind dlz" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "media-libs/gd fontconfig jpeg png truetype" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f -bindist" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8y:0.9.8 -bindist" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "=net-misc/openssh-6.4_p1-r1 -bindist" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "dev-lang/php xml" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "dev-lang/php mysql">> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "dev-lang/php apache2 my sql php pam ssl cli" >> /etc/portage/package.use

log "Lokale USE-variablen angepasst" >> $DATEI

##### package.accept_keywords #####

log "passe accept_keywords an" >> $DATEI

echo "net-dns/dnssec-tools ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

echo "dev-perl/Getopt-GUI-Long ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

echo "dev-perl/Authen-Libwrap ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

echo "app-admin/webmin ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

echo "dev-libs/openssl ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

log "accept_keywords angepasst" >> $DATEI

##### PORTAGE UPDATEN #####

log "Update Portage" >> $DATEI

emerge --sync

log "Portage updated" >> $DATEI

##### KOMPLETTE SYSTEMAKTUALISIERUNG #####

log "Aktualisiere komplettes System" >> $DATEI

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world

log "Komplettes System aktualisiert" >> $DATEI

##### Installation von gnumeric #####

log "Installiere Gnumeric" >> $DATEI

emerge --noreplace --quiet gnumeric

log "Gnumeric installiert" >> $DATEI

##### APACHE-INSTALLATION #####

log "Installation von APACHE" >> $DATEI

emerge --noreplace --quiet www-servers/apache

rc-update add apache2 default

rm /etc/conf.d/apache2

echo "APACHE2_OPTS=\"-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -D SECURITY -D USERDIR\"" >> /etc/conf.d/apache2

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

log "Installation von APACHE abgeschlossen" >> $DATEI

##### SICHERHEITSMODULE FÜR APACHE #####

log "Installiere mod_security" >> $DATEI

emerge --noreplace --quiet mod_security

/etc/init.d/apache2 stop

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

log "mod_security installiert" >> $DATEI

##### PHP-INSTALLATION #####

log "Installation von PHP" >> $DATEI

emerge --noreplace --quiet dev-lang/php

/etc/init.d/apache2 stop

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

emerge --changed-use --deep @world

log "Installation von PHP abgeschlossen" >> $DATEI

##### MYSQL INSTALLIEREN #####

log "Installiere dev-db/mysql" >> $DATEI

emerge --noreplace --quiet dev-db/mysql

rc-update add mysql default

/usr/bin/mysql_install_db

/etc/init.d/mysql start

/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password $MYSQL_ROOT_PW

log "dev-db/mysql installiert" >> $DATEI

##### MAIL-TRANSFER-AGENT INSTALLIEREN #####

log "Installiere qmail, qmailadmin und vpopmail" >> $DATEI

eselect python set 1                  # auswahl von Python 2.7, Installation ist nicht 100% mit Python 3.x kompatibel

emerge --noreplace --quiet mail-mta/netqmail

log "qmail installiert" >> $DATEI

emerge --noreplace --quiet net-mail/qmailadmin

log "qmailadmin installiert" >> $DATEI

emerge --noreplace --quiet net-mail/vpopmail

log "vpopmail installiert" >> $DATEI

log "Erstelle benötigte Verknüpfungen" >> $DATEI

ln -s /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-send /service/qmail-send

ln -s /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd /service/qmail-smtpd

ln -s /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-pop3d /service/qmail-pop3d

ln -s /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-pop3sd /service/qmail-pop3sd

ln -s /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-qmtpd /service/qmail-qmtpd

ln -s /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-qmqpd /service/qmail-qmqpd

log "Benötigte Verknüpfungen erstellt" >> $DATEI

log "modifiziere vpopmail.conf" >> $DATEI

echo 'localhost|3306|$VPOP_USER|$VPOP_PW|$VPOP_USER' > /etc/vpopmail.conf

log "vpopmail.conf modifiziert" >> $DATEI

log "Erstelle User $VPOP_USER" >> $DATEI

useradd $VPOP_USER

echo $VPOP_USER:$VPOP_PW | chpasswd

log "User $VPOP_USER erstellt" >> $DATEI

log "Erstelle MYSQL-User $VPOP_USER und lege MySQL-Datenbank an" >> $DATEI

mysql -h127.0.0.1 -p$MYSQL_ROOT_PW << EOF

CREATE USER '$VPOP_USER'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY $MYSQL_PW;

CREATE DATABASE $VPOP_USER;

use mysql;

grant select, insert, update, delete, create, drop on $VPOP_USER.* to $VPOP_USER@localhost identified by MYSQL_PW;

flush privileges;

EOF

log "MYSQL-User $VPOP_USER erstellt und MySQL-Datenbank angelegt" >> $DATEI

log "Zugriffsrechte setzen" >> $DATEI

chown root:$VPOP_USER /etc/vpopmail.conf

chmod 640 /etc/vpopmail.conf

chown root:$VPOP_USER /var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw

chmod 4711 /var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw

source /etc/profile

vadddomain $DOMAIN_NAME postpass

vadduser $VPOP_USER@$DOMAIN_NAME vappw

log "Zugriffsrechte gesetzt" >> $DATEI

log "generiere Testausgabe:" >> $DATEI

printf "postmaster@ns3100891.ip-91-121-193.eu\0postpass\0blah\0" | vchkpw `which id` 3<&0 >> $DATEI

log "qmail, qmailadmin und vpopmail installiert" >> $DATEI

##### WEBMIN-INSTALLATION #####

log "Installation von WEBMIN" >> $DATEI

emerge --noreplace --quiet webmin

rc-update add webmin default

/etc/init.d/webmin start

log "Installation von WEBMIN abgeschlossen" >> $DATEI

##### SYSTEM SÄUBERN #####

log "Entfernen von verwaisten Paketen" >> $DATEI

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge --noreplace nano

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

log "Verwaiste Pakete entfernt" >> $DATEI

##### TS INSTALLIEREN #####

log "TS INSTALLIEREN" >> $DATEI

log "Erstelle User teamspeak und TS-Verzeichnis" >> $DATEI

useradd $TS_USER

echo $TS_USER:$TS_USER_PW | chpasswd

mkdir $TS_PATH

chown $TS_USER $TS_PATH

cd $TS_PATH

log "User $$TS_USER und TS-Verzeichnis erstellt" >> $DATEI

log "TS-Dateien downloaden" >> $DATEI

wget http://dl.4players.de/ts/releases/3.0.10.3/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64-3.0.10.3.tar.gz

tar -xzvf teamspeak3-server_linux*.tar.gz

log "TS-Dateien downgeloadet und entpackt" >> $DATEI

chown -R $TS_USER.$TS_USER $TS_PATH

echo $IP >> $TS_PATH/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64/query_ip_whitelist.txt

log "TS-Installation abgeschlossen" >> $DATEI

log "# INSTALLATIONS-SKRIPT ABGESCHLOSSEN #" >> $DATEI

#######################################################################

echo "ToDo:" >> $DATEI

echo " " >> $DATEI

echo "TS-Erstlauf mit:" >> $DATEI

echo "$TS_PATH/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64/ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh" >> $DATEI

echo "$TS_PATH/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64/ts3server_startscript.sh start" >> $DATEI

```

----------

## Christian99

ah ja, nice.

Wie gesagt, 6 stunden für ein world update sind nix ungewöhnliches, je nachdem wieviel pakete geupdatet werden

----------

## ultima74

Na dann bin ich mal beruhigt...

Vielen Dank.

Ich versuch mir gerade eben Dein Gesicht vorzustellen, als Du das

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> ah ja, nice.

 

geschrieben hast.

Wenn ICH so n "ah ja, nice" schreiben würde, dann wohl mit einem fetten Grinsen.   :Surprised: 

Naja, ich bin erst seit nem knappen Monat dabei, mich mit Linux zu befassen, bin also noch steigerungsfähig.   :Wink: 

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Antworten.

----------

## py-ro

Aber warum installierst TS am Portage vorbei?

----------

## Christian99

naja das skript ansich ist gar nicht so schlecht, aber wie oft hast du vor so nen server zu installieren? skripte schreibt man eigentlich dann, wenn sachen regelmäßig macht. aber zum installieren, was man ja eigentlich nicht so oft macht, loht es sich oft gar nicht extra ein skript dafür zu schreiben.

----------

## ultima74

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Aber warum installierst TS am Portage vorbei?

 

Naja, zum Einen, weil ich es nur so kenne und zum Andern, weil Portage aufmuckt. Hab's zwar in package.use hinbekommen, hatte jedoch kein Plan, was wohin installiert wurde.

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> naja das skript ansich ist gar nicht so schlecht, aber wie oft hast du vor so nen server zu installieren? skripte schreibt man eigentlich dann, wenn sachen regelmäßig macht. aber zum installieren, was man ja eigentlich nicht so oft macht, loht es sich oft gar nicht extra ein skript dafür zu schreiben.

 

Das Skript entstand durch ca 10-15 Installationsdurchgänge auf diesem Server. Der Server auf dem ich die Tests durchführe ist eine abgespeckte Version des eigentlichen Servers, auf dem ich das alles zum Laufen bekommen möchte. Nur kann ich mir dann keine Pannen leisten.

Und da ich irgendwie Spass an diesem Skript, Linux und vor allem an Gentoo bekommen habe, werde ich mich noch etwas intensiver mit der Materie befassen.    :Smile: 

Ich habe noch max. 1 Monat Zeit, um das Skript zu verfeinern. Es fehlt unter anderem noch das Anpassen der Apache-Konfiguration inkl vhosts und die Konfiguration des Maildienstes. Dazu muss ich mich aber erst noch genauer mit Aufbau der configs und deren Anpassungen per Script befassen.

Naja, Langeweile werde ich nicht kriegen zumal ich das in meiner Freizeit neben Job und Familie mache.   :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *ultima74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist das normal oder mache ich etwas falsch?
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich dein Skript verstanden habe wird einiges

"aktualisiert", was sich nicht geändert haben muss, z.B. gentoolkit.

Auf der anderen Seite werden Pakete doppelt installiert, wenn sich etwas geändert haben könnte,

also alles, was nach deinem Skriptpunkt

 *ultima74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ##### KOMPLETTE SYSTEMAKTUALISIERUNG ##### 

 

kommt.

Zudem müssten sich deine make.conf und die anderen Configs im Zeitablauf ziemlich um die

gleichartigen Zeilen aufblähen, wenn du mit

echo  xxxxx  >> xxxx

arbeitest. Vielleicht habe ich es übersehen, das diese Configs bereinigt werden.

Nun ja, ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, portage mit emerge ist 

wahrscheinlich ein wenig vorteilhafter.

Ma

----------

## musv

Auf der Atom-Kiste sind 6 Stunden sogar schon richtig gut, finde ich.

Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_230_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2, KiB Mem:     2033892 total

----------

## ulenrich

 *ultima74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> ...

 Ich würde denken es gibt einen Crash

(echo "irgendwas" >>dieselbe_Datei ) >>dieselbe_Datei

----------

